# tips on doing a blind secret mitred dovetail joint



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

I am going to attempt blind secret mitred dovetail joints and wanted to know if anyone else has done this and what kind of tips can anyone offer. I am thinking i will have to do it all with hand tools which is what I want to do. thanks in advance!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

I tried it once. It took a long time and renewed the question in my mind as to why anyone would use it. Getting the mitered edges to "close" after mitering them seemed to be the hardest part. Need to leave enough of the edge beyond the dovetail for this. Lots of trial and error and hand chiseling.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks, Yeah I know it seems silly because there are plenty of other joints I could use, but the Challenge will be half the fun, and I probably won't ever do it again, but I really like the strength it would give not to mention that it would be a pretty clean mitered edge to it.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

I use the exact same method for doing a secret set the same way I do half blinds. I saw carefully corner to corner and then just very carefully pare out the waste. I've only used it on one project because (as noted) they take a long time to layout and cut.

The biggest tip is to take your time. I know Cosman uses a modified chisel to do most of his dovetails and I would imagine that having one of those would make it a bit quicker (rather than using skews).


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Go to pbs.org, look up the Woodwright's Shop. They will have an archived show about Dovetails. Either 2006, or 2007, I think. Roy shows all the steps to making several dovetails, including the Mitre Dovetail….

Plus it is free to watch as many times as you need to watch it…...


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Be sure and watch this gentleman make them.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen some of this guys videos before. Its some of the coolest stuff I have ever seen.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

I'm curious, has anyone here tried a Japanese square? Is the flexiblemetal easier to use than a standard carpenter's square?


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry cant help with the dovetails but that video David posted is amazing. I watched for probably 20 minutes. Through his complete build. All I want to say is that one day, I too want to build a cabinet that has such tight tolerances, that when you close one drawer, the others pop out from the air pressure! Incredible!


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I can't wait to see it, I am at work and they filter out youtube videos. I have to good practice wood at home I will probably get started on it this weekend, just bought some curly maple for the Table today, it's going to look awesome.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

That is unfair. Guy has mad skillz.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I *will* make a much worse version of that. Oh yes. I will make a much worse version of that.


----------

